# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تاثیر قطعی کنکور و معدل من!

## 1402

سلام قصد پشت موندن دارم و ترمیم کردم برای شهریور و نتایجش اومد ولی معدل خوبی نیاوردم خودم روی 18، 19 حساب میکردم اما نشد متاسفانه حساب کردم معدل من با وجود ترمیم شد 16 یعنی تاثیر منفی میگیرم؟ از برخورد مدیر بزرگسالان خیلی بهم برخورد و با چشمای اشکی مینویسم من واقعا برای امتحانات خوندم نمیدونم چرا اینطوری شد حتی نتونستم چندتا از امتحانات ترمیم بدم چون قبل از امتحان دادن پام شکست و برام صفر رد کردن با گواهی پزشک رفتم اونجا گفتم لطفا صفر رد نکنین برام که بتونم برای ترمیم اقدام کنم بهم گفتن نمیشه میخواستی بخونی شب امتحان نپیچونی! واقعا بهم برخورد از بیمارستان و دکتر اومدم و این برخورد بد بامن شد خیلی نگرانم چون امتحانات رو خونده بودم و وقتی اومدم مهلت اعتراض تموم شده بود مطمعن بودم نمره های بهتری میارم اونوقت اون مدرسه روز 1 شنبه گفته بود آمروز و فردا فقط فرصت اعتراض دارین مگه نباید زودتر اطلاع بدن منی که شهرستان بودم باید چطوری خودمو میرسونذم؟


*حالا اینا مهم نیست من تاثیر منفی میگیرم؟ هیچ راهی نیست رتبه ی زیر 5 هزار بیارم و باید قید رشته های خوبو بزنم یعنی ؟ خیلی ناراحت و استرس این موضوع رو دارم برای ترمیم واقعا تلاشم کردم اما نشد*   اگر تاثیر منفی بگیرم خیلی رتبه ام بدبدتر میشه؟من خودمو سرزنش نمیکنم چون واقعا تمام تلاشمو با وجود مشکلاتی داشتم کردم فقط نگران این طرح تاثیر قطعی هستم

----------


## Akhansari

> سلام قصد پشت موندن دارم و ترمیم کردم برای شهریور و نتایجش اومد ولی معدل خوبی نیاوردم خودم روی 18، 19 حساب میکردم اما نشد متاسفانه حساب کردم معدل من با وجود ترمیم شد 16 یعنی تاثیر منفی میگیرم؟ از برخورد مدیر بزرگسالان خیلی بهم برخورد و با چشمای اشکی مینویسم من واقعا برای امتحانات خوندم نمیدونم چرا اینطوری شد حتی نتونستم چندتا از امتحانات ترمیم بدم چون قبل از امتحان دادن پام شکست و برام صفر رد کردن با گواهی پزشک رفتم اونجا گفتم لطفا صفر رد نکنین برام که بتونم برای ترمیم اقدام کنم بهم گفتن نمیشه میخواستی بخونی شب امتحان نپیچونی! واقعا بهم برخورد از بیمارستان و دکتر اومدم و این برخورد بد بامن شد خیلی نگرانم چون امتحانات رو خونده بودم و وقتی اومدم مهلت اعتراض تموم شده بود مطمعن بودم نمره های بهتری میارم اونوقت اون مدرسه روز 1 شنبه گفته بود آمروز و فردا فقط فرصت اعتراض دارین مگه نباید زودتر اطلاع بدن منی که شهرستان بودم باید چطوری خودمو میرسونذم؟
> 
> 
> *حالا اینا مهم نیست من تاثیر منفی میگیرم؟ هیچ راهی نیست رتبه ی زیر 5 هزار بیارم و باید قید رشته های خوبو بزنم یعنی ؟ خیلی ناراحت و استرس این موضوع رو دارم برای ترمیم واقعا تلاشم کردم اما نشد*   اگر تاثیر منفی بگیرم خیلی رتبه ام بدبدتر میشه؟من خودمو سرزنش نمیکنم چون واقعا تمام تلاشمو با وجود مشکلاتی داشتم کردم فقط نگران این طرح تاثیر قطعی هستم


سلام باید ببینین هدفتون واقعا درس خوندن هست یا نه من هم مثل شما پشت کنکوریم با کلی فاصله از حد مطلوب آمادگی ولی انگیزم رو از دست ندادم اول اینکه حتما با گواهی پزشک و بیمارستان به آموزش پرورش ناحیه مراجعه کنید، حتما یه نامه کتبی بدید و همچنین تو نامه یه رونوشت هم به آموزش و پرورش استان بزنید و یه رونوشت هم به استانداری اعلام کنید که چه اتفاقی براتون افتاده و چه جوابی بهتون دادند و چه ضربه روحی بهتون وارد شده و چطوری آینده تون تحت الشعاع هست، بنظرم با چندماه کشمکش به نتیجه میرسه دوم یادتون باشه سال ۹۴ که تاثیر معدل قطعی بود معدل ۱۸ تونست رتبه ۲۸ کشوری بیاره پس معدل ۱۶ هم میتونه رتبه ۲۰۰۰ تا ۳۰۰۰ بیاره به شرطی که درصدهای خوبی(تاکید میکنم خوب نه رویایی) توی کنکور بیاره ببینید یه مثال میزنم شما الان با معدل تنها تو رنج رتبه سی تا چهل هزار کشور هستین پس اگر بتونین درصدهایی بزنین که افراد تو رنج ۸ تا ۹ هزار کشوری میزنن توی کنکور با احتساب ۶۰ درصد تاثیر کنکور و ۴۰ درصد تاثیر امتحان نهایی راحت رتبه ای حدود ۱۲ هزار میارین، خیالتون کاملا راحت باشه بشرط تلاش موفق میشید حتی اگر نتونید دوباره ترمیم کنید بعلاوه ممکنه هرموقع تا دی یا خرداد سال دیگه دوباره مصوبه بدن ترمیم دوباره هم قبول هست میگم به شرط تلاش ان شاء الله که موفق خواهین شد

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> سلام قصد پشت موندن دارم و ترمیم کردم برای شهریور و نتایجش اومد ولی معدل خوبی نیاوردم خودم روی 18، 19 حساب میکردم اما نشد متاسفانه حساب کردم معدل من با وجود ترمیم شد 16 یعنی تاثیر منفی میگیرم؟ از برخورد مدیر بزرگسالان خیلی بهم برخورد و با چشمای اشکی مینویسم من واقعا برای امتحانات خوندم نمیدونم چرا اینطوری شد حتی نتونستم چندتا از امتحانات ترمیم بدم چون قبل از امتحان دادن پام شکست و برام صفر رد کردن با گواهی پزشک رفتم اونجا گفتم لطفا صفر رد نکنین برام که بتونم برای ترمیم اقدام کنم بهم گفتن نمیشه میخواستی بخونی شب امتحان نپیچونی! واقعا بهم برخورد از بیمارستان و دکتر اومدم و این برخورد بد بامن شد خیلی نگرانم چون امتحانات رو خونده بودم و وقتی اومدم مهلت اعتراض تموم شده بود مطمعن بودم نمره های بهتری میارم اونوقت اون مدرسه روز 1 شنبه گفته بود آمروز و فردا فقط فرصت اعتراض دارین مگه نباید زودتر اطلاع بدن منی که شهرستان بودم باید چطوری خودمو میرسونذم؟
> 
> 
> *حالا اینا مهم نیست من تاثیر منفی میگیرم؟ هیچ راهی نیست رتبه ی زیر 5 هزار بیارم و باید قید رشته های خوبو بزنم یعنی ؟ خیلی ناراحت و استرس این موضوع رو دارم برای ترمیم واقعا تلاشم کردم اما نشد*   اگر تاثیر منفی بگیرم خیلی رتبه ام بدبدتر میشه؟من خودمو سرزنش نمیکنم چون واقعا تمام تلاشمو با وجود مشکلاتی داشتم کردم فقط نگران این طرح تاثیر قطعی هستم


معدلت قبل از ترمیم چند بوده؟

----------


## 1402

> معدلت قبل از ترمیم چند بوده؟


14😑 میدونم بد شده دنبال سرزنش نیستم لطفا بهم بگین چیکار کنم

----------


## Dean

> سلام باید ببینین هدفتون واقعا درس خوندن هست یا نه من هم مثل شما پشت کنکوریم با کلی فاصله از حد مطلوب آمادگی ولی انگیزم رو از دست ندادم اول اینکه حتما با گواهی پزشک و بیمارستان به آموزش پرورش ناحیه مراجعه کنید، حتما یه نامه کتبی بدید و همچنین تو نامه یه رونوشت هم به آموزش و پرورش استان بزنید و یه رونوشت هم به استانداری اعلام کنید که چه اتفاقی براتون افتاده و چه جوابی بهتون دادند و چه ضربه روحی بهتون وارد شده و چطوری آینده تون تحت الشعاع هست، بنظرم با چندماه کشمکش به نتیجه میرسه دوم یادتون باشه سال ۹۴ که تاثیر معدل قطعی بود معدل ۱۸ تونست رتبه ۲۸ کشوری بیاره پس معدل ۱۶ هم میتونه رتبه ۲۰۰۰ تا ۳۰۰۰ بیاره به شرطی که درصدهای خوبی(تاکید میکنم خوب نه رویایی) توی کنکور بیاره ببینید یه مثال میزنم شما الان با معدل تنها تو رنج رتبه سی تا چهل هزار کشور هستین پس اگر بتونین درصدهایی بزنین که افراد تو رنج ۸ تا ۹ هزار کشوری میزنن توی کنکور با احتساب ۶۰ درصد تاثیر کنکور و ۴۰ درصد تاثیر امتحان نهایی راحت رتبه ای حدود ۱۲ هزار میارین، خیالتون کاملا راحت باشه بشرط تلاش موفق میشید حتی اگر نتونید دوباره ترمیم کنید بعلاوه ممکنه هرموقع تا دی یا خرداد سال دیگه دوباره مصوبه بدن ترمیم دوباره هم قبول هست میگم به شرط تلاش ان شاء الله که موفق خواهین شد


پروفسور اون زمان تاثیر قطعی ۲۵ درصد بوده نه چهل درصد و پنجاه درصد .... الان دیگه معدل زیر ۱۹و نیمم حذفه

----------


## Akhansari

> پروفسور اون زمان تاثیر قطعی ۲۵ درصد بوده نه چهل درصد و پنجاه درصد .... الان دیگه معدل زیر ۱۹و نیمم حذفه


اصلا همچین چیزی نیست این توهم رو کسایی دارن جا میندازن تو مردم که میخوان رقیباشون رو نیومده از میدون بدر کنند برای رتبه دورقمی شاید ولی رتبه های سه و چهار رقمی زیر پنج هزار کلی شانس دارن بخصوص که ممکنه معدلش با اجتماعی و سلامت بهداشت پایین اومده باشه یا فارسی و دینیش نمره بالا داشته باشه خیلیا تو سالای گذشته با میانگین عمومی ۴۰ درصد و اختصاصی ۶۰ درصد توی کنکور قبول شدن نمره ۱۶ و ۱۷ هم توی همون حد ۴۰ درصد عمومی محسوب میشه باید فقط توی اختصاصیاش تلاش بیشتری بکنه

----------


## Dean

> اصلا همچین چیزی نیست این توهم رو کسایی دارن جا میندازن تو مردم که میخوان رقیباشون رو نیومده از میدون بدر کنند برای رتبه دورقمی شاید ولی رتبه های سه و چهار رقمی زیر پنج هزار کلی شانس دارن بخصوص که ممکنه معدلش با اجتماعی و سلامت بهداشت پایین اومده باشه یا فارسی و دینیش نمره بالا داشته باشه خیلیا تو سالای گذشته با میانگین عمومی ۴۰ درصد و اختصاصی ۶۰ درصد توی کنکور قبول شدن نمره ۱۶ و ۱۷ هم توی همون حد ۴۰ درصد عمومی محسوب میشه باید فقط توی اختصاصیاش تلاش بیشتری بکنه


بعد کنکور ۴۰۲ میبینمت پس ...

----------


## Akhansari

> بعد کنکور ۴۰۲ میبینمت پس ...


زمانیکه برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ میخوندم شانسی اول سال گذشته با یه نفر آسنا شدم اونم مثل من بعد چندسال داشت کنکور میداد هربار که به من زنگ میزد از من آمار میگرفت چطوری درس خوندم میدید من وقت ندارم و درگیر مشکلات زندگیمم ولی نم نم دارم میخونم هر بار زنگ میزد تمام تلاشش این بود به من ثابت کنه کلی خونده، بهترین شرایط رو داره و من بیخود تلاش نکنم به جایی نمیرسم آزمونایی که من بزور ۲۰ درصد میزدم رو همیشه مدعی بود زیر ۵۰ تا ۶۰ درصد نمیزنه بعد کنکور من که تو یه سال ۵ ماهش رو اصلا نخوندم ۷ ماه دیگه هم درگیر مسائل مختلف زندگیم بودم رتبه ۱۷ هزار منطقه دو آوردم اونکه میگفت یکسال وقت گذاشته همه چی رو خونده و میانگین درس خوندن ۳ ماه آخرش روزی ۱۷ ساعته رتبه ۴۰ هزار منطقه سه تو تمام این مدت که این کارو میکرد یاد دانش آموزایی افتادم که زمان مدرسه خیلی سال پیش همکلاسیم بوده همیشه قبل امتحانا همین کارو میکردن اونا نفع مالی نداشتن ولی دلشون اینطوری خالی میشد میدیدند نمیتونن بخونن سعی میکردن اینطوری بقیه هم از میدان بدر کنند ولی شانتاژی که الان روی معدل هست فقط بخاطر این دسته دانش آموز نیست بخش عمده ترش تامین هزینه شده از طرف کلاسهای کنکور بخصوص بخش درسهای عمومی شون که اللن بیکار شدند میخوان این حس رو جا بندازن که فقط و فقط باید معدلهای بالا داشته باشید وگرنه هیچ رتبه ای نمیارین و بعدش بگند برای نمره ۱۷ ۱۸ شما نیاز به کلاس خصوصی ندارید برای نمره ۲۰ که اگر نیارید هیچی قبول نیستید باید بیاین به کلاسای ما درصورتیکه خودشونن میدونن نمره نمیتونه انقدری تمایز بده تا زمانیکه رنج همه نمره ها نزدیک به همه و نتیجه آخر تو کنکور هست بخصوص امسال که تاثیر ۴۰ درصدی هستبا این وجود با خیال راحت منتظر بعد از کنکور ۴۰۲ هستم تا معلوم بشه درست میگفتم یانه البته این رو برای این دوستمون گفتم وگرنه کسی که جای دیپلم مجدد داره یا ترمیم هنوز جا داره حتما برای بهتر شدن نمره اش و ارتقاش باید اقدام کنه قطعا مسیرش تو امتحان کنکور هموار تر و راحت تر میشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> اصلا همچین چیزی نیست این توهم رو کسایی دارن جا میندازن تو مردم که میخوان رقیباشون رو نیومده از میدون بدر کنند برای رتبه دورقمی شاید ولی رتبه های سه و چهار رقمی زیر پنج هزار کلی شانس دارن بخصوص که ممکنه معدلش با اجتماعی و سلامت بهداشت پایین اومده باشه یا فارسی و دینیش نمره بالا داشته باشه خیلیا تو سالای گذشته با میانگین عمومی ۴۰ درصد و اختصاصی ۶۰ درصد توی کنکور قبول شدن نمره ۱۶ و ۱۷ هم توی همون حد ۴۰ درصد عمومی محسوب میشه باید فقط توی اختصاصیاش تلاش بیشتری بکنه


*ببین سال 94 با 1402 
خیلی خیلی خیلی فرق داره 
سال 94 عمومی سر جاش بود تو کنکور و شما حتی اگر عمومی پایینی در معدل داشتید شانس داشتید با درصد عمومی و کسب تراز از کنکور جبران کنید.
تخصصی هر جاش بود و قالب اش تغییر نکرده بود و ضرایب تغییری نداشت و زیر گروه ها هم سر جایش بودند .
درصد تاثیر قطعی 20 درصد دیپلم یعنی سوم دبیرستان  و 5 درصد پیش دانشگاهی بود . که روز هم میشد 25درصد
ولی طبق این مصوبه 
شما کل نمره و تراز دروس عمومی رو از معدل کسب خواهید کرد .
 یعنی شما اگر زیر 19 در دروس عمومی داشته باشید عملا تراز عمومی شما بسیار پایین خواهد بود و در حد 3 الی 4 هزار 
دروس تخصصی هم بخشی از معدل و بخشی اعظمی از درصد کنکور خواهد بود . و تراز گیری با ضرایبی که اعلام شده انجام خواهد پذیرفت
شما هر چقدر زور بزنید در کنکور که درصد خوبی بگیرید در دروس تخصصی . معدل پایین شما را زمین خواهد زد و رتبه شما را دستخوش تغییر خواهد کرد .
من نیمگم که امکان ندارد کسی با معدل پایین بتواند پزشکی قبول شود. 
نه اصلا 
ولی شما در حدی که تلاش خواهید کرد نتیجه نخواهید گرفت .
رتبه ای که شما بدون تاثیر معدب با تلاش زیاد  میارید مثلا 500 با تاثیر معدل در کنکور و همان تلاش خواهد شد : 3000
برای همین کسی که برای دانشگاه خوب و عالی و رشته عالی میخواهد تلاش کند . اول باید به فکر معدل بالای 19 و حتی 19.5 باشد.
در کنارش کنکور را هم در حد درصد اعلا بالای 75 هدف گذاری کند.

پ.ن: اینکه میگید نمره 16 و 17 مانند 40 دصد عمومی حساب میشه رو میشه بگید چجوری حساب کردید . چونکه خود ریاضی دانهای سنجش چنین ادعایی ندارند.*

----------


## _Joseph_

> زمانیکه برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ میخوندم شانسی اول سال گذشته با یه نفر آسنا شدم اونم مثل من بعد چندسال داشت کنکور میداد هربار که به من زنگ میزد از من آمار میگرفت چطوری درس خوندم میدید من وقت ندارم و درگیر مشکلات زندگیمم ولی نم نم دارم میخونم هر بار زنگ میزد تمام تلاشش این بود به من ثابت کنه کلی خونده، بهترین شرایط رو داره و من بیخود تلاش نکنم به جایی نمیرسم آزمونایی که من بزور ۲۰ درصد میزدم رو همیشه مدعی بود زیر ۵۰ تا ۶۰ درصد نمیزنه بعد کنکور من که تو یه سال ۵ ماهش رو اصلا نخوندم ۷ ماه دیگه هم درگیر مسائل مختلف زندگیم بودم رتبه ۱۷ هزار منطقه دو آوردم اونکه میگفت یکسال وقت گذاشته همه چی رو خونده و میانگین درس خوندن ۳ ماه آخرش روزی ۱۷ ساعته رتبه ۴۰ هزار منطقه سه تو تمام این مدت که این کارو میکرد یاد دانش آموزایی افتادم که زمان مدرسه خیلی سال پیش همکلاسیم بوده همیشه قبل امتحانا همین کارو میکردن اونا نفع مالی نداشتن ولی دلشون اینطوری خالی میشد میدیدند نمیتونن بخونن سعی میکردن اینطوری بقیه هم از میدان بدر کنند ولی شانتاژی که الان روی معدل هست فقط بخاطر این دسته دانش آموز نیست بخش عمده ترش تامین هزینه شده از طرف کلاسهای کنکور بخصوص بخش درسهای عمومی شون که اللن بیکار شدند میخوان این حس رو جا بندازن که فقط و فقط باید معدلهای بالا داشته باشید وگرنه هیچ رتبه ای نمیارین و بعدش بگند برای نمره ۱۷ ۱۸ شما نیاز به کلاس خصوصی ندارید برای نمره ۲۰ که اگر نیارید هیچی قبول نیستید باید بیاین به کلاسای ما درصورتیکه خودشونن میدونن نمره نمیتونه انقدری تمایز بده تا زمانیکه رنج همه نمره ها نزدیک به همه و نتیجه آخر تو کنکور هست بخصوص امسال که تاثیر ۴۰ درصدی هستبا این وجود با خیال راحت منتظر بعد از کنکور ۴۰۲ هستم تا معلوم بشه درست میگفتم یانه البته این رو برای این دوستمون گفتم وگرنه کسی که جای دیپلم مجدد داره یا ترمیم هنوز جا داره حتما برای بهتر شدن نمره اش و ارتقاش باید اقدام کنه قطعا مسیرش تو امتحان کنکور هموار تر و راحت تر میشه


*اوکی
ما همه سانتاژچی و رسانه چی های موسسات و ....... 
شما خودت عقل سالم و بدن سالم داری . ماشالله هم که تحصیل کرده تشریف دارید 
برید امار کنکور 94 رو بررسی کنید . تازه تو سال 94 عمومی در کنکور بود و تراز میتونستید کسب کنید .و تاثیر هم 25 درصد بود 
برید تو همون کنکو رآمار رو بررسی کنید ببینید کسی که استحقاق داشت زیر 100 کشور بشه و درصد هاش با رتبه های زیر 100 کشور یکسانه چجوری با معدل 14 شده 3000 کشور
برید ببینید چرا این قانون لغو شد اونزمان 
اونزمان که تازه عمومی در کنکور بود و ....... چرا این قانون لغو شد ؟؟*

----------


## Dean

> *اوکی
> ما همه سانتاژچی و رسانه چی های موسسات و ....... 
> شما خودت عقل سالم و بدن سالم داری . ماشالله هم که تحصیل کرده تشریف دارید 
> برید امار کنکور 94 رو بررسی کنید . تازه تو سال 94 عمومی در کنکور بود و تراز میتونستید کسب کنید .و تاثیر هم 25 درصد بود 
> برید تو همون کنکو رآمار رو بررسی کنید ببینید کسی که استحقاق داشت زیر 100 کشور بشه و درصد هاش با رتبه های زیر 100 کشور یکسانه چجوری با معدل 14 شده 3000 کشور
> برید ببینید چرا این قانون لغو شد اونزمان 
> اونزمان که تازه عمومی در کنکور بود و ....... چرا این قانون لغو شد ؟؟*


بزار این خوش خیالا تو خیال خام خودشون بمونن بعد کنکور ۴۰۲ میفهمن چه کلاه گشادی سرشون رفته ...
من کنکوری ۹۳ بودم معدل ۱۷ م نابودم کرد ... حالا تو ببین الان که چهل درصد و پنجاه درصد بشه دیگه چی بشه! هیچکس درک نخاهد کرد مگه اینکه کنکوری ۹۳ یا ۹۴ بوده باشه ...!

----------


## _Joseph_

> بزار این خوش خیالا تو خیال خام خودشون بمونن بعد کنکور ۴۰۲ میفهمن چه کلاه گشادی سرشون رفته ...
> من کنکوری ۹۳ بودم معدل ۱۷ م نابودم کرد ... حالا تو ببین الان که چهل درصد و پنجاه درصد بشه دیگه چی بشه! هیچکس درک نخاهد کرد مگه اینکه کنکوری ۹۳ یا ۹۴ بوده باشه ...!


*اصلا یه سری آدم برای من خیلی عجیب اند . کل فلسفه این مصوبه این بوده که سهم نمرات دیپلم ملاک اقدام و پذیرش باشه و کم کم هم دارن میرن به سمت اینکه دهم و یازدهم هم نمراتش نهایی بشه و ملاک اقدام سابقه سه ساله تحصیلی باشه و نه کنکور 
اصلا فلسفه این مصوبه سقیل شدن تاثیر معدل هستش 
بعد یه عده معلوم الحال میان میگن نه اینطوری نیست و درصد کنکور مهمه 
آخه لامصب این مصوبه با هدف این تصویب شده که درصد کنکور ملاک نباشه و معدل ملاک سنجش و پذیرش بشه . به خدا تفکر خوب چیریه*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

الان من باید چه غلطی کنم که سالها پیش ترمیم کردم و الان معلوم نیست میزارن یا نمیزارن دوباره شرکت کنم

----------


## Akhansari

> *ببین سال 94 با 1402 
> خیلی خیلی خیلی فرق داره 
> سال 94 عمومی سر جاش بود تو کنکور و شما حتی اگر عمومی پایینی در معدل داشتید شانس داشتید با درصد عمومی و کسب تراز از کنکور جبران کنید.
> تخصصی هر جاش بود و قالب اش تغییر نکرده بود و ضرایب تغییری نداشت و زیر گروه ها هم سر جایش بودند .
> درصد تاثیر قطعی 20 درصد دیپلم یعنی سوم دبیرستان  و 5 درصد پیش دانشگاهی بود . که روز هم میشد 25درصد
> ولی طبق این مصوبه 
> شما کل نمره و تراز دروس عمومی رو از معدل کسب خواهید کرد .
>  یعنی شما اگر زیر 19 در دروس عمومی داشته باشید عملا تراز عمومی شما بسیار پایین خواهد بود و در حد 3 الی 4 هزار 
> دروس تخصصی هم بخشی از معدل و بخشی اعظمی از درصد کنکور خواهد بود . و تراز گیری با ضرایبی که اعلام شده انجام خواهد پذیرفت
> ...


من خیلی واضح آخرش 
توضیح دادم برای کسی که میتونه اصلاح کنه اصلاح معدل لازمه بحثش جداست ولی کسایی مثل این خانم یا امثال این خانم که دارن این تاپیک رو میبینن و یا این دغدغه رو دارن نباید امیدشون رو از دست بدن نشدنی نیست سخت هست سخت تر از کسی هم هست که معدل خوبی داره ولی غیر ممکن نیست رسیدن بهش و نباید یکسال مفید رو ول کنن بزارن برای سال بعد و ترمیم معدل کنند اولا این کشور هیچ چیش معلوم نیست ممکنه چندماه دیگه اعلام کنند ترمیم معدل دوبار یا ترمیم معدل ده بار پس اون موقع اینایی که ول کردن بخاطر معدل جاموندن فقط 
در مورد درصدها هم چیز قطعی نیست یه حدوده ممکنه تقریبش هم خیلی بالا باشه ولی الان تو آمار سنجش که نگاه میکنه هر سال نزدیک ۵۰ تا ۶۰ هزار نفر عمومی هارو تو رنج ۴۰ درصد با یه اختلاف ده درصدی زدن و توی اختصاصی ها با هم رقابت کردن و توی آمار قبولی تو سایت گزینه دو یا قلم چی هم نگاه کنی میبینی افراد زیادی که با عمومی متوسط و اختصاصی خوب قبولی چهار پنج تا رشته خوب رو دادند الانم کسایی که معدلشون بالای ۱۸ هست طبق آمار آموزش پرورش نزدیک ۲۰ تا ۳۰ هزار نفر میشه با درنظر گرفتن معدل خوبهایی که دوباره کنکور میدن ۴۰ هزار نفر هستند نمیگم راحت یا حتی سخت عادی ولی شدنی هست قبولی البته مهمه بازم میگم این به معنی بیخیال شدن برای درس و امتحان نیست معنیش اینه افرادیکه میتونند باید تلاش کنند خودشون هم بدون هیچ کلاسی میتونند من ریاضی تجربی ۲۰ درصد تو کنکور زدم یعنی خیلی قوی نبودم ولی با ۱۰ ساعت خوندن و یدونه از این کلاسای رایگان آمادگی نهایی همین شهریور که رفتم دیپلم مجدد بگیرم ۱۹ شدم دقیق نمیدونم چون هنوز کارنامه نگرفتم دقیقش رو بگم و از روی کلید امتحان میگم نمره رو ولی بدون کلاس و خودخوان تونستم این نتیجه رو بگیرم و معتقدم بقیه که از من خیلی جلوتر هستند هم میتونند، همه تلاششون هم بکنند برای نمره بهتر در عین حال درصدهای بهتر اختصاصی اما اگر وسط کار لنگ زدن جایی نگران نباشن اگر تو یدونش یکم لنگ زدن توی اون یکی شاخه جای جبران هست و حداقلش اینه که پایه عالی دارند سال بعد اگر واقعا تا سال بعد هیچ ترمیمی نزاشتند میتونن شهریور ترمیم جدید بدهند نتایج کنکورشون تا دوسال اعتبار داره و یکسال دیرتر اما به عنوان ورودی ۴۰۳ میتونند با همین آزمون اقدام کنند چون خودشون تا الان اعلام کردند هر سال یکبار ترمیم نگفتند کلا یکبار ترمیم

----------


## Akhansari

> الان من باید چه غلطی کنم که سالها پیش ترمیم کردم و الان معلوم نیست میزارن یا نمیزارن دوباره شرکت کنم


هیچی با قدرت درستو بخون این مشکل مشکل یه نفر نیست تو ایران خیلیا این مشکلو دارند و دیر یا زود بخاطرش یه راه حلی میزارند الان از خداشونه تعداد بیشتری شرایط شرکت داشته باشند مگه پارسال محدودیت روزانه رو‌برنداشتن برای بالاتر بردن تعداد کنکوری های باسواد، امسالم یه راهکاری براش میدن ۹۹ درصد یک درصد هم نشد اگر بیشترین حد تلاشتو بزاری نهایتش اینه که یا با خود درصدهات قبول میشی یا درصدهای مناسب میاری و سال دیگه برای ترمیم اقدام میکنی

----------


## _Joseph_

> من خیلی واضح آخرش 
> توضیح دادم برای کسی که میتونه اصلاح کنه اصلاح معدل لازمه بحثش جداست ولی کسایی مثل این خانم یا امثال این خانم که دارن این تاپیک رو میبینن و یا این دغدغه رو دارن نباید امیدشون رو از دست بدن نشدنی نیست سخت هست سخت تر از کسی هم هست که معدل خوبی داره ولی غیر ممکن نیست رسیدن بهش و نباید یکسال مفید رو ول کنن بزارن برای سال بعد و ترمیم معدل کنند اولا این کشور هیچ چیش معلوم نیست ممکنه چندماه دیگه اعلام کنند ترمیم معدل دوبار یا ترمیم معدل ده بار پس اون موقع اینایی که ول کردن بخاطر معدل جاموندن فقط 
> در مورد درصدها هم چیز قطعی نیست یه حدوده ممکنه تقریبش هم خیلی بالا باشه ولی الان تو آمار سنجش که نگاه میکنه هر سال نزدیک ۵۰ تا ۶۰ هزار نفر عمومی هارو تو رنج ۴۰ درصد با یه اختلاف ده درصدی زدن و توی اختصاصی ها با هم رقابت کردن و توی آمار قبولی تو سایت گزینه دو یا قلم چی هم نگاه کنی میبینی افراد زیادی که با عمومی متوسط و اختصاصی خوب قبولی چهار پنج تا رشته خوب رو دادند الانم کسایی که معدلشون بالای ۱۸ هست طبق آمار آموزش پرورش نزدیک ۲۰ تا ۳۰ هزار نفر میشه با درنظر گرفتن معدل خوبهایی که دوباره کنکور میدن ۴۰ هزار نفر هستند نمیگم راحت یا حتی سخت عادی ولی شدنی هست قبولی البته مهمه بازم میگم این به معنی بیخیال شدن برای درس و امتحان نیست معنیش اینه افرادیکه میتونند باید تلاش کنند خودشون هم بدون هیچ کلاسی میتونند من ریاضی تجربی ۲۰ درصد تو کنکور زدم یعنی خیلی قوی نبودم ولی با ۱۰ ساعت خوندن و یدونه از این کلاسای رایگان آمادگی نهایی همین شهریور که رفتم دیپلم مجدد بگیرم ۱۹ شدم دقیق نمیدونم چون هنوز کارنامه نگرفتم دقیقش رو بگم و از روی کلید امتحان میگم نمره رو ولی بدون کلاس و خودخوان تونستم این نتیجه رو بگیرم و معتقدم بقیه که از من خیلی جلوتر هستند هم میتونند، همه تلاششون هم بکنند برای نمره بهتر در عین حال درصدهای بهتر اختصاصی اما اگر وسط کار لنگ زدن جایی نگران نباشن اگر تو یدونش یکم لنگ زدن توی اون یکی شاخه جای جبران هست و حداقلش اینه که پایه عالی دارند سال بعد اگر واقعا تا سال بعد هیچ ترمیمی نزاشتند میتونن شهریور ترمیم جدید بدهند نتایج کنکورشون تا دوسال اعتبار داره و یکسال دیرتر اما به عنوان ورودی ۴۰۳ میتونند با همین آزمون اقدام کنند چون خودشون تا الان اعلام کردند هر سال یکبار ترمیم نگفتند کلا یکبار ترمیم


*ببینید . این که میگید نا امید نباید شد خوب کی گفت باید نا امید شد؟
بله باید پر قدرت برای کنکور خوند و در کنارش هم مطالبه گری رو ادامه داد تا ترمیم معدل برای آنهایی که امکانش رو با یکبار از دست داده اند باز هم باز بشه 
و یه چیز دیگه هم خدمتتون بگم
ببینید اینکه شما قبولی ها و آمار قبولی ها و درصد ها رو میگید . این اشتباه محاسباتی هستش . چرا که اون داده ها و اار و درصد ها با توجه به مصوبه قبلی و با تاثیر مثبت معدل و با حضور دروس عمومی به دست اومده . شمات در صورتی میتونید درباره قبولی و درصد های قبولی اظهار نظر کنید که دو سه سال کنکور با مصوبه فعلی برگزار بشه و اونوقت میتونید آمار قبولی رو مقایسه کنید با سالهای قبل .
پس زیاد خودتون رو درگیر امار با مبنای سنجش کنکور قبلی قرار ندهید .
کنکور 1402 و به بعد کاملا شرایط متفاوتی دارند و با درصد های متفاوتی رتبه های بسیار متفاوت تری خواهند داشت .

کل توصیه من اینه که : کسانیکه میتوانند دیپلم تجربی بگیرند . 
کسانیکه نمیتوانند ترمیم کنند 
و اگر کسی هم بود که هیچ دو کار بالایی را نتوانست انجام دهد . بسیار عالی برای کنکور بخواند.*

----------


## 1402

ممنون که روحیه دادین من دارم میخونم ولی اینکه معدلم کم شده تمرکزم بدجوری بهم ریخته من هدفم پزشکی و دندون نیست رتبه ای باید بیارم حدود 4 تا 3 هزار اما ترسم اینه بخاطر این تاثیر معدل  نتونم اینو بیارم شرایطم جوری نیست پشت بمونم بعصی ها جوری رفتار میکنن انگار از تنبلیم بوده اما شرایطم این نبود از بیماری و مشکلات دیگه... باید تلاشم بکنم نیومدم تنبلی که کلی هزینه و وقت بزارم هیچی بشه

----------


## Ati_zareii

سلام. امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه . 
واقعاً اینقدر استرس و دل مشغولی لازم نیس، چون میتونی از آموزش و پروش شهرتون بپرسی  :Yahoo (1):  
من خودم فکر میکنم چون این محدودیت ترمیم معدل برای اولین باره داره اعمال میشه و طبیعتاً فارغ‌التحصیلای سالای گذشته علم غیب ندارن ، یکبار دیگه اجازه ترمیم معدل بهتون بدن . 
ولی خب حتما حتما از آموزش پرورش بپرس. اگرم خدایی نکرده اجازه ندادن دوباره امتحان بدین ، اعتراض بزنید به آموزش پروش و حسابی پیگیری کنید .

----------


## Akhansari

> ممنون که روحیه دادین من دارم میخونم ولی اینکه معدلم کم شده تمرکزم بدجوری بهم ریخته من هدفم پزشکی و دندون نیست رتبه ای باید بیارم حدود 4 تا 3 هزار اما ترسم اینه بخاطر این تاثیر معدل  نتونم اینو بیارم شرایطم جوری نیست پشت بمونم بعصی ها جوری رفتار میکنن انگار از تنبلیم بوده اما شرایطم این نبود از بیماری و مشکلات دیگه... باید تلاشم بکنم نیومدم تنبلی که کلی هزینه و وقت بزارم هیچی بشه


بنظرم به گفته دیگران نگاه نکن یه چیزایی تو زندگی هست که آدم باید فقط به خودش راجع بهش جواب پس بده وقتی مطمئنی فقط این راهو داری با نهایت توان تمام تلاشت رو بکن و به معدل فکر نکن مطمئن باشید اگر تمام توانتون رو بزارین به اون چیزی که میخواین میرسید

----------


## NiLQwoV

میشه بگی کی اقدام کردی برای ترمیم و چ کار هایی کردی واسه ترمیم و کجاها رفتی؟ هزینه ش چقدر شد

----------


## Tara_Z

من که دیپلم ریاضی سال 90 گرفتم و الان میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم و امکان ترمیم و دیپلم مجدد هم ندارم، واسه من سابقه تحصیلی چند درصده؟ من جزو سوابق ناقص محسوب میشم و به کنکورم اضافه میشه؟ خیلی ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدید

----------


## skvskv

سلام وقتتون بخیر خسته نباشین
 من پشت کنکوری تجربی ام و همین چن روز پیش ترمیم معدل زدم میشه نمراتمو ببینین و نظرتونو بگین(منطقه3 هستم)
ادبیات19---دینی19.5----زبان18---عربی18---زیست17---فیزیک17---شیمی20----ریاضی20
البته برای فیزیک و زیست و عربی اعتراض زدم احتمالا تغییر کنه دو سه روز دیگه میرم ببینم نتیجه اعتراضم چیشده(معدلم رو با توجه به ضریب های جدید سازمان سنجس و اون تاثیر 26 درصدی عمومی و 14 درصدی اختصاصی از چهل درصد کل حساب کردم تقریبا شد 18.95 اینا)
راستش من میخواستم بدونم بنظرتون میشه با این نمرات میشه پردیس یا روزانه فیزیوتراپی یا تعهد پزشکی اینا اورد؟
ممنون میشم نظرتونو بگین ببخشید طولانی شد

----------


## skvskv

سلام ببخشید من پشت کنکوری تجربی ام و شهریور ترمیم زدم
بعد از ترمیم بعضی نمره هام پایین شد
ادبیات19
عربی17.5
دینی19.5
زبان18
ریاضی20
شیمی20
زیست17
فیزیک17
بنظرتون واقعا میشه امیدی داشت ب پردیس یا روزانه فیزیوتراپی؟؟؟؟ من منطقه سه هستم

----------


## 1402

برای مرداد رفتم که شهریور امتحان بود مدرسه بزرگسالان هزینه اش خیلی نبود ولی دیگه هزمیه هرشهر با شهر دیگه فرق کنه نمیدونم

----------


## _Aramesh_

> سلام ببخشید من پشت کنکوری تجربی ام و شهریور ترمیم زدم
> بعد از ترمیم بعضی نمره هام پایین شد
> ادبیات19
> عربی17.5
> دینی19.5
> زبان18
> ریاضی20
> شیمی20
> زیست17
> ...


ببخشید امکان اینکه یکسری درس رو به انتخاب خودمون ترمیم کنیم نیست؟حتما باید همه اش باشه؟

----------


## _Aramesh_

یعنی من با معدل هفده و پنجاه صدم نمیتونم امیدی به پیراپزشکی روزانه داشته باشم؟

----------


## علی۲

بچه ها خرداد میشه ترمیم کرد یا فقط دی ماه می تونیم ترمیم کنیم

----------


## skvskv

چرا میشه ینی وقتی من رفتم ثبتنام اونجوری نبود میگفتن همشو باید تو ی ترم بدی ولی بعد ثبتنام من مصوبه اومد ک میشه ی تعداد درسو ب انتخاب خودت دیماه بدی ی تعداد رو خرداد و ... شانس گوهم بود دیگ خخخ

----------

